# South cache elk



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey checking to see if anyone has drawn a south cache any weapon elk tag this year. Also if anyone has seen any good Bulls up in that unit would like to PM me thanks.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I personally don't have a tag, but know several that do. From scouting, they have been seeing a few good bulls.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have also heard that they have been hearing bulls screaming already.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I have the late rifle for that unit this year.
Good luck and post pics. Try and save me one


----------



## yaz (Jun 12, 2015)

I live in ct. and my cousin lives in ogden. We both drew South cache late. I really don't want to eat a premium $800 dollar tag. I hunted a lot over the years with bow on the other side of Monte Cristo. Managed to shoot a cow one year. I don't mind putting the miles on if anyone can point us in the right direction


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone with a LE tag for that unit, PM me... I'm hunting the general archery in that area, and I'll be checking my trail cam this weekend in a spot that just HAS to have elk... If I get pictures of any dandy bulls, I'm glad to share the pics and the location.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

manysteps said:


> Anyone with a LE tag for that unit, PM me... I'm hunting the general archery in that area, and I'll be checking my trail cam this weekend in a spot that just HAS to have elk... If I get pictures of any dandy bulls, I'm glad to share the pics and the location.


This was a helluva offer. Your the man. This is a prime example of why I am **** glad I joined this forum.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Any one spot any good Bulls yet and would be willing to help?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Anybody been hearing any bugling up there yet?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

No bugling yet... at least that I've heard. I'm heading back up tomorrow for an over night hunt... hope I can gain some info for all the guys that have PM'd me.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone located any good Bulls in south cache that would be willing to share in pm. Thanks.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Where are you looking Exterpro? You have posted "where are the bulls" 3 times in the past month and a half, and have yet to tell us what you are doing to "find the bulls". I sent you a PM...no response. What gives? Are you hunting or just expecting someone to tell you where one is tied to a tree?

I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but I've got to admit, it doesn't sound as though you are putting in enough time on the ground. Internet scouting only goes so far. Good luck to you, and if you "find the bulls", make sure and post up a pic or story...especially if you found him using intel gained from this (or any other) forum.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Mwscott I see where you are coming from. I have been spending time searching and have cameras. Have seen some good ones and just wondered if anyone else had. Sorry. Does anyone have a bull moose tag in cache? Pm me I have pics of a couple.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2018)

Came across this thread and wondering if anyone has any pointers for this upcoming year. I have the 2018 LE any bull muzzleloader tag and don't have much experience in hunting elk. I live in Logan though and would be able to put the time in but I don't want to waste my efforts on bad locations or anything. Looking for any advice/pointers that anyone would be willing it share! 

Thanks!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Came across this thread and wondering if anyone has any pointers for this upcoming year. I have the 2018 LE any bull muzzleloader tag and don't have much experience in hunting elk. I live in Logan though and would be able to put the time in but I don't want to waste my efforts on bad locations or anything. Looking for any advice/pointers that anyone would be willing it share!
> 
> Thanks!


Good luck finding them during the LE Muzz hunt... the rifle guys will have pushed them into private/hardware by then.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Came across this thread and wondering if anyone has any pointers for this upcoming year. I have the 2018 LE any bull muzzleloader tag and don't have much experience in hunting elk. I live in Logan though and would be able to put the time in but I don't want to waste my efforts on bad locations or anything. Looking for any advice/pointers that anyone would be willing it share!
> 
> Thanks!


You outta start a fresh south cache thread and document your hunt for us and yourself. That is a dang good tag (congrats!) and people on here would certainly chime in and help ya out more than they would by resurrecting a 3 year old thread fishing for info will.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

